# My Siberian baby, Boris



## Boristhecat (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is our fluffy little boy, Boris. He's a black tabby Siberian kitten. He's nearly a year old now, but these pics are from a couple of months ago. I need to upload some more recent ones to my computer.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

How cuuuute!!! Love his fluffy little face


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooh what a stunner! Especially love that pic of him on the laudry rack


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is so gorgeous unique looking. My youngest cat does the same thing on the laundry rack, cracks me up how comfy they can get on that thing


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow...beautiful!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So very cute! I just love long haired kitties!!!


----------



## ellsbells (Jul 17, 2013)

Boris is lovely and I love his name


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Is he a Russian Siberian? I am not familiar with this breed at all, but someone I know is trying to find a home for her daughter in laws Russian Siberian, and she looks different than your cat. I was just curious. Your kitty is very lovely.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww, what a face! Boris looks like a big cuddly teddy bear!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ellavader (May 31, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a siberian too. Remy only about 16 months old. Aren't they the best?
So enjoyable to have.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my squee!!!! Lovely


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Soooo cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness he's just too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boristhecat (Jul 13, 2013)

*Siberians*



howsefrau32 said:


> Is he a Russian Siberian? I am not familiar with this breed at all, but someone I know is trying to find a home for her daughter in laws Russian Siberian, and she looks different than your cat. I was just curious. Your kitty is very lovely.


I've never heard them referred to as 'Russian Siberians', only Siberians or Siberian Forest Cats, but I imagine it is probably the same breed. Siberians do come in a wide range of coat colours, and fully grown, they are a large breed. Boris is about 9 months old in the pics and has a bit of growing still to do, but he's pretty typical of the breed and is a classic black and brown tabby, a traditional coat colour for a Siberian. 

If you are thinking of adopting a Siberian, I'd highly recommend it! They are a great breed - smart and a tendency to be 'lapcats', i.e. very cuddly. And they are great for people who are normally allergic to cats as they have less of the enzyme in their saliva that normally causes the allergic reaction (I'm mildly allergic to most cats - itchy eyes, sneezing, etc - but not at all to Boris. I can rub my face all over him and no reaction!)


----------



## Boristhecat (Jul 13, 2013)

Remy2012 said:


> I have a siberian too. Remy only about 16 months old. Aren't they the best?
> So enjoyable to have.


Absolutely! I love all cats, but I think Siberians are pretty awesome! Boris is the most absurdly cuddly cat I've ever owned and his coat is sooooo soft - he's like a living teddy bear (except when he runs around going bonkers - then he's more like a force of nature!)


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Boristhecat said:


> I've never heard them referred to as 'Russian Siberians', only Siberians or Siberian Forest Cats, but I imagine it is probably the same breed. Siberians do come in a wide range of coat colours, and fully grown, they are a large breed. Boris is about 9 months old in the pics and has a bit of growing still to do, but he's pretty typical of the breed and is a classic black and brown tabby, a traditional coat colour for a Siberian.
> 
> If you are thinking of adopting a Siberian, I'd highly recommend it! They are a great breed - smart and a tendency to be 'lapcats', i.e. very cuddly. And they are great for people who are normally allergic to cats as they have less of the enzyme in their saliva that normally causes the allergic reaction (I'm mildly allergic to most cats - itchy eyes, sneezing, etc - but not at all to Boris. I can rub my face all over him and no reaction!)


Thank you for the explanation. I only ask because someone that I know is trying to re home her cat, she called him a "Russian Siberian", supposedly a hypoallergenic cat? I'd never heard of it. I'm absolutely sad this lady is trying to re home this cat, she is 7  She married a man who refuses to live with this cat. I put a photo of her under the thread of "cats in need", the ones looking for a home. I keep hoping a cat person would be interested in this pretty girl. She is not mine, I've never even seen her, but I told her I"d see if anyone here was interested in her. She sounds like a beautiful cat, and the in laws are keeping her until they find a very good home for her, but they don't want her either. I just asked about the breed, wondering if it was the same breed as your Boris, but she looks different, so I'm not sure. Boris is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Boris looks like he is a lot of fun to have around.


----------

